# Just curious on conformation



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

These pics really aren't the best views to judge from + 4-6 months, some puppies are starting to grow out every which way and they can be high in the rear this week and better next week...

The photos are taken from above + her coat is kinda "open" looking to me. 

She seems balanced + nice bone.

Stacking tips - 

*you want to bring her back feet back a step. Best way to tell she's right - back toes should be a straight line down from the butt bone. The way she's standing isn't bad, but it could make her look a little more hunched in back than she is + she's leaning back off her toes.

*front feet placement is fine (front toes straight line down from shoulders), but she's leaning back. It's a doggy slouch. 

When you see people baiting the dogs in front, they are trying to get the dogs to strand up vs slouching. 

Collar - needs to come off. That lighter area around her neck is damage from wearing collar. 

If I were showing her, I'd want to give her a bath and get that topcoat to lay tight - you don't want her poofed out like a husky. 

And then you would want to keep the collar off a month or more to give that area time to grow out again. 

Beyond that, I think she's a cutie. 

Other thing is a side comment and I don't mean it in a mean way, but you never replace good dogs.


----------



## Konabear (Mar 26, 2019)

Thank you so much for your reply. I appreciate the tip on the collar I was wondering what was causing that, thank you. I will give her a few months and take a couple hopefully better pictures and see again. I appreciate your honesty and the helpful tips! 

I’m not sure what the side comment was referring to. 
This little girl is with me to stay for the rest of her life no matter what she grows up to be My last Golden I had for 12 years. She unfortunately had health complications. And only made it a few weeks past her birthday. She went everywhere with me and was spoiled rotten I miss her everyday and would give anything to have her back


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

So the very first question is do you have her on full registration? If not Conformation is not an option.


----------



## Konabear (Mar 26, 2019)

Yes, she will have full registration. I’m waiting on papers from my breeder. I should have them in a couple weeks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I’m not sure what the side comment was referring to


Sorry... I just was simply commenting that for a lot of people who lose a very beloved dog one of the first obstacles they have to get over is avoiding the thought of replacing that dog with another. And the next one is worrying that people around them will think they are being too cool and too hurried in getting another dog too soon - because they don't want anyone thinking they are trying to replace that lost dog.


----------



## Konabear (Mar 26, 2019)

I understand now


----------

